# Harnesses on goats



## AndreaS (Jun 4, 2014)

HI again everyone, 

I'll probably be blowing up this thread until we get settled in with our new goats  

To recap for those who did not see my other post: We just got two new Nigerian dwarf X Pygmy goats, The mothers name is Star and she is appx 5 years old, and the little 2 month old buckling is Bebe. 

I would like to be able to train them to lead- it will be easier to move them from place to place, trim hooves and I am considering milking Star, so I'm thinking it will be easier to handle her. 

We had purchased two goat collars for them before they came here, but the girl we bought them from said that she does not recommend people use collars because she had a person who purchased a goat from her in the past hang itself by it's collar. She generally just holds their horns when she needs to work with them.

I was wondering about dog harnesses? The kind that strap around the body. I'm new to all of this so don't know if it would be a good idea, or if it would impede/press on the rumen? I googled "goat harnesses" but all I got was the setups for having a goat pull a cart, and man! They are expensive. 

What do you guys think? Any of you use dog harnesses on your goats? opinions on collars posing a risk for hanging? 

Thanks! 
Andrea


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jun 4, 2014)

All of our goats wear collars.  Get the kind that have the plastic clasp that snaps in.  If they get it caught on something it will break.

I suppose it would also be a consideration of how much you have around they could potentially get caught on.

If you choose not to use collars, you can get a lead that just slips over there head each time.

Also, a little feed is a good way to get goat from point A to point B


----------



## AndreaS (Jun 4, 2014)

Oh, that's a great idea! I use those on my cats. It never occurred to me, thank you!


----------



## rasheika (Apr 4, 2017)

also listening...


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Apr 4, 2017)

We have 3 goats, a 10yr old doe named Star...she is FB pygmy....also, 2 wethers that are 2yrs old...they are pygmy/boer crosses. When we started we had nothing in the way of fencing, so we would walk them twice each day, so they could browse. We used the dog collars that OFA described and 20' leads. They were pasture goats when we got them, and have had them 2yrs this coming July. Once the Boys got used to us and would cone to us, we took the lead off of them and let them roam free. All 3 have horns and with the headbutting and general play, there have only been a couple of times the collars got snagged. Only once was by a tree limb, we have kept the collar on the doe, but removed them from the Boys. The main reason for the continued use of the collar and lead with Star, is because of the estrus cycle. When that period is active, she will not hesitate to run and escape, nothing will stop her. So, to maintain control of her and the Boys we continue to use the collar and lead. Now we only walk them once a day, because they have a bigger pen area, and here very shortly we will have a fenced pasture for them to be in, so no more walks, no more lead for Star, but we will keep the collar on her....just in case she escapes and we have to chase her down. She will come to us and follow us around any other time, but we have to be prepared for the sudden darting towards the road. Someone up the way must have a buck that she can smell in the Air. The Boys will follow her no matter what, so as long as we control her, we can control the "Herd". We also have muzzle harnesses, but have never used them. Always have some kind of treat in your pocket that is not used unless an absolute necessary situation. If it is pellets, then dole them out as ya wish, until ya only have a small amount in your pocket, but then stop....never leave yourself without any, unless the goats are secured. That is from personal experience in our "Learning Curve".....
Hope that helps ya.


----------



## rasheika (Apr 4, 2017)

Cool!! You don't find those snap away collars come undone all the time? Great info!!
Thanks!!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Apr 4, 2017)

Naw, the one we put on the doe has been on her since we brought her home in July of '15. It is a little frayed from briars and such, but still is functional. One thing ya need to be aware of is your surroundings, because the leads will be dragged over, thru, and around poison ivy and oak...if it is plentiful where you are, as it is here in NW Mississippi, then wipe them off with rubbing alcohol, and wash with some dish soap and water, then let dry....we have extras for that reason.


----------

